

Quick SEO Tip: Set Preferred Domain in Google Webmaster Tools - mdolon
http://devgrow.com/quick-seo-tip-set-preferred-domain-in-google-webmaster-tools/

======
eli
If I already do the redirect, do I still need to set a preferred domain?

~~~
mdolon
I did, and I think it can only help (it certainly can't hurt to). The main
scenario I can see this being of importance is if you recently started
redirecting to a single domain and Google has previously crawled your site,
setting a preferred domain may help to regain your page ranking.

------
danskil
Are there any relative merits to standardizing on a www sub-domain versus
standardizing on non-www sub-domain?

~~~
mdolon
There was a huge debate on this a few years back, however most of that seems
to have died down now. Matt Cutts discussed it a few years ago:
[http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/seo-advice-url-
canonicalizatio...](http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/seo-advice-url-
canonicalization/)

I think it's a matter of personal preference - just be consistent with
whatever you pick.

